

HN: Does anyone have a clue... - littleidea

...how things get on the front page?
======
zoowar
You can read the source: <http://www.paulgraham.com/arc.html>

Or take a look at this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781013>

~~~
littleidea
Interesting, but there are still a lot of opaque parameters there.

------
allenbrunson
This sounds an awful lot like you're trying to find the best way to spam us.
Assuming you're not, here's the flippant answer: post something we'll all
like. Heh! Seriously, though. I can't imagine that asking a question like this
is ever fruitful.

Step back and think about what it is you are _really_ trying to accomplish. Do
you want to, say, reach a highly technical audience with news of your product?
Find somebody to work with? If you can pose a question like that, you're a lot
more likely to get a useful answer.

